# Vieni a prendere un caffè da noi!



## Spadino.ds

*Vieni a prendere un caffè da noi!*


Quale versione giusta se invio un sms ad un amico??

Do you come to get a coffee from us?
Do you come to take a coffee from us?
Do you come to have a coffee from us?

Io penso la prima sia corretta che ne dite?

Saluti e Grazie.


----------



## Joséphine.1975

Hi Spadino, 
talking about an informal sms I think we can use the following sentence:

"why don't we have a cup of coffee? We are at home and we'll wait for you".


----------



## AshleySarah

Se vorresti invitare un amico, puoi dire "Come and *have* a coffee *with* us".

Josephine's suggestion is fine too.


----------



## Spadino.ds

Thank you so much everybody

Ma la forma :
Do you come to have a coffee from us?

La posso usare o faccio un errore?


----------



## Joséphine.1975

AshleySarah said:


> Se vorresti invitare un amico, puoi dire "Come and *have* a coffee *with* us".
> 
> Josephine's suggestion is fine too.



La tua frase riassume la capacità di sintesi della lingua Inglese, ne farò tesoro.

in merito alla tua risposta positiva sulla mia frase:
Caspita, sono emozionata, è la prima volta che indovino una risposta. Sono così felice che scodinzolo!


----------



## Matrap

Ciao Josephine 

Io credo che la tua proposta non vada bene, ma non perché sia scorretta, anzi (come giustamente fa notare anche AshelySarah) ma perché non è quello che c'è scritto nella frase originaria, la quale non parla in modo esplicito né di "casa" né di "aspettare qualcuno". La tua è una sorta di riformulazione dello stesso concetto, diciamo così.  Credo che il suggerimento di AshleySarah calzi a pennello...


----------



## Joséphine.1975

e te pareva...ho smesso, or ora di scodinzolare  povera me!


----------



## AshleySarah

Spadino.ds said:


> Thank you so much everybody
> 
> Ma la forma :
> Do you come to have a coffee from us?
> 
> La posso usare o faccio un errore?



Spadino, non puoi dirlo così.  
Puoi dire "Are you coming to have (a) coffee with us?"


----------



## Spadino.ds

AshleySarah said:


> Spadino, non puoi dirlo così.
> Puoi dire "Are you coming to have (a) coffee with us?"



Perchè devo usare un present continuos...mi puoi dare gentilmente una spiegazione?


----------



## Spadino.ds

Come and *have* a coffee *with* us?

La trovo migliore!!!

....from us? è sbagliato? 

Grazie.


----------



## TimLA

Ed altre forme:
Come and have (some/a cup of) coffee with us. (formale)
Come on and have coffee with us. (meno formale)
Com'on and have coffee with us. (informale)
Com'on and lets have coffee together.
...............................some coffee together.
...............................a cup of coffee together.
...............................a cup.
...............................a cup of joe.
...............................a cuppa joe.
...............................a cup o' joe.


----------



## Spadino.ds

TimLA said:


> Ed altre forme:
> Come and have (some/a cup of) coffee with us. (formale)
> Come on and have coffee with us. (meno formale)
> Com'on and have coffee with us. (informale)
> Com'on and lets have coffee together.
> ...............................some coffee together.
> ...............................a cup of coffee together.
> ...............................a cup.
> ...............................a cup of joe.
> ...............................a cuppa joe.
> ...............................a cup o' joe.



Grazie Cup of joe non lo conoscevo!


----------



## joanvillafane

We don't know why Spadino started out with an interrogative form in English since he never gave us the original sentence in Italian.  You are all translating it as an invitation, but we don't know if that's correct.
Spadino, what exactly do you want to say in Italian?

Edit:  Never mind - I see it in the title of the thread!


----------



## Mary49

AshleySarah said:


> Se *vorresti *invitare un amico, puoi dire "Come and *have* a coffee *with* us". Josephine's suggestion is fine too.


Hi AshleySarah,
if you don't mind... With "se" you must use "volessi", that is imperfect subjunctive, not "vorresti", that is a conditional.


----------



## Spadino.ds

Io voglio dire ad un amico se è libero e non ha impegni se viene a prendere un caffè a casa mia con la mia famiglia.
Per saperlo gli mando un sms con scritto:

Vieni a prendere un caffè da noi?


----------



## ALEX1981X

Is it possible to say "Are you having a coffee with us" asking about somebody's plans ??

Prendi un caffè con noi più tardi ??
Are you having a coffee with us later ??

Does it work for you natives ??


----------



## Spadino.ds

Mary49 said:


> Hi AshleySarah,
> if you don't mind... With "se" you must use "volessi", that is imperfect subjunctive, not "vorresti", that is a conditional.



Puoi usare..

Se vuoi invitare un amico oppure
Se volessi invitare un amico


----------



## joanvillafane

Yes, sure, Alex.  That's what I meant about the question form.  There are probably a million ways to say this.  Here's another one:
Will you join us for a cup of coffee?


----------



## ALEX1981X

joanvillafane said:


> Yes, sure, Alex.  That's what I meant about the question form.  There are probably a million ways to say this.  Here's another one:
> Will you join us for a cup of coffee?



OK Joan, I thought it was wrong for a moment .)

Thanks for confirming.


----------



## Spadino.ds

ALEX1981X said:


> Is it possible to say "Are you having a coffee with us" asking about somebody's plans ??
> 
> Prendi un caffè con noi più tardi ??
> Are you having a coffee with us later ??
> 
> Does it work for you natives ??



Alex non capisco perchè si usa il present continuous...


----------



## ALEX1981X

Spadino.ds said:


> Alex non capisco perchè si usa il present continuous...



Il present continuous si usa perchè è una forma che ci permette di parlare anche del prossimo futuro non solo di un azione che letteralmente accade nel momento in cui si parla.
Quindi sempre in base al contesto in cui viene detto, è grammaticalmente possibile usarlo per chiedere cosa una persona ha ad esempio intenzione di fare tra mezz'ora o domani.

Are you leaving tomorrow ?? = parti domani ??

Se usi il present Indicative letteralmente come hai fatto per dire ciò che volevi dire, non funzionerebbe.
Potrebbe funzionare solo per espriemere un azione abituale e ricorrente, un qualcosa che si fa praticamente sempre .

Does she often/always have a coffee with you  ??
Does she have a coffee with you at 5 every afternoon ??

Un madrelingua potrà illuminarti meglio 

Hope this helps


----------



## Sto Imparando

Penso che meglio tu dice "Do you want to have a coffee with us" perchè a inglese non usiamo condizionale "vorresti" spesso con gli amici

Allora, potrebbe essere a Italiano "Vuoi un caffè con noi?"

O forse "Will you have a coffee with us later?" "Avrai un caffè con noi dopo?"

Ma dipende sulla\dalla situazione


----------



## hteamm

Spadino.ds said:


> Alex non capisco perchè si usa il present continuous...



In questo caso, questo "_present continuous_" è un futuro di intenzione, che si potrebbe tradurre con 

_*Ti andrebbe* di prendere un caffè con noi?

_
Per quanto riguarda invece il tuo tentativo di usare "_*from* us_", cercavi per caso di tradurre dall'italiano "_da noi_", nel senso di "_a casa nostra_"? In questo caso in inglese si usa la preposizione "_*at*_".

es.

_Ero dalla nonna
I was *at* grandmother'*s

*_
Ora però chiedo ai madrelingua, nel caso di un "_them_" (_Ero andata da *loro* a mangiare_) qual è la forma ideale per tradurre la preposizione italiana "_da_"?


----------



## Odysseus54

ALEX1981X said:


> Is it possible to say "Are you having a coffee with us" asking about somebody's plans ??
> 
> Prendi un caffè con noi più tardi ??
> Are you having a coffee with us later ??
> 
> Does it work for you natives ??




I would say that only if that had already been discussed, and you want to know if "you are still on" .

Se la domanda e' una maniera di ammorbidire un invito, direi anche :

" Would you like to come by/over for coffee ? "  ( si sa gia' che sei a casa )

oppure

" Why don't we get together for coffee at my house ? "  ( il fatto che sei a casa non e' ancora stato menzionato )


----------



## ALEX1981X

Si concordo Ody 

Maybe also "Are you going to have a coffee with us" ? (per sapere che intenzioni ha l'altra persona, non proprio per invitarla però)

Se volessi invitare l'altra persona  in maniera più o meno esplicita penso direi forse anche 

- _Would you be available for a coffee tomorrow_ ??

- Will/Would you join us for a coffee ??


----------



## Sto Imparando

Accordo con Odysseus54, purchè ne abbia parlato precedente con il suo amico

Spero che la sopra sia corretta


----------



## AshleySarah

Mary49 said:


> Hi AshleySarah,
> if you don't mind... With "se" you must use "volessi", that is imperfect subjunctive, not "vorresti", that is a conditional.



Hi Mary, I don't mind at all.  In fact, I welcome corrections as it helps me to learn.  In this case, I intended to use the subjunctive but made a mistake.  Thank you very much for pointing it out.  Now, I hope I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## giovannino

When I lived in England I often used to hear _drop by _or _pop over _in this context (I guess _pop over _is mainly BE):

_Why don't you drop by/pop over for a coffee?


_


----------



## hteamm

giovannino said:


> When I lived in England I often used to hear _drop by _or _pop over _in this context (I guess _pop over _is mainly BE)



Good morning everybody,

I think "_to pop_" would be ok followed by "_around_", "_in_", or "_by_", too. The meaning would be the same: to visit someone briefly. And "to drop", too, could be used with the proposition "_in_".

_pop *over*
pop *around*
pop *in*
pop *by*
drop *by*
drop *in
*_
Is it correct? Could all these phrasal verbs substitute the sentence giovannino wrote? 


Marta


----------



## You little ripper!

hteamm said:


> Good morning everybody,
> 
> I think "_to pop_" would be ok followed by "_around_", "_in_", or "_by_", too. The meaning would be the same: to visit someone briefly. And "to drop", too, could be used with the proposition "_in_".
> 
> _pop *over *__
> pop *around *__
> pop *in *__
> pop *by *__
> drop *by *__
> drop *in*_
> Are they correct? Could all these phrasal verbs substitute the sentence giovannino wrote?
> 
> 
> Marta


----------



## hteamm

Thank you!


----------



## Livia1

Spadino.ds said:


> Quale versione giusta se invio un sms ad un amico??
> 
> Do you come to get a coffee from us?
> Do you come to take a coffee from us?
> Do you come to have a coffee from us?
> 
> Io penso la prima sia corretta che ne dite?
> 
> Saluti e Grazie.



Nessuna delle tue frasi è corretta perché hai sempre posto la domanda usando DO, cioè usando il presente semplice. Tale tempo verbale è di norma usato per indicare le azioni ABITUALI. 
Se proprio vuoi usare DO, puoi usare l'espressione "WHY DON'T YOU...?" che sia usa per proporre a qualcuno di fare qualcosa. In tal caso puoi dire: "Why don't you come and have a cup of coffee with us?"
Secondo me l'unico verbo corretto per dire "prendere un caffè" è HAVE.


----------



## TimLA

giovannino said:


> When I lived in England I often used to hear _drop by _or _pop over _in this context (I guess _pop over _is mainly BE):
> _Why don't you drop by/pop over for a coffee?
> _





hteamm said:


> Good morning everybody,
> I think "_to pop_" would be ok followed by "_around_", "_in_", or "_by_", too. The meaning would be the same: to visit someone briefly. And "to drop", too, could be used with the proposition "_in_".
> _pop *over*
> pop *around*
> pop *in*
> pop *by*
> drop *by*
> drop *in
> *_Is it correct? Could all these phrasal verbs substitute the sentence giovannino wrote?
> Marta



From an AE perspective, I think "drop" would be more common than "pop", but you can hear "pop" often. "Pop" might give the impression of a "shorter" visit.
I think all of you phrasal verbs sound fine, but "pop around/by" sounds a bit BE to my ears.
And yes, all of them might be used in Giovannino's sentence.


----------



## hteamm

Thank you so much, Tim! 

Marta


----------

